# Spring mix prices



## Kristina (Dec 8, 2010)

I see a lot of people say that Spring mix is really cheap for a lot of it. That isn't the case for me. The cheapest I can find it is $5.99 a pound. I go through 2 lbs of greens a day - not cost effective  It is much cheaper to get the same greens that are in the Spring mix at $1.69 lb. 

So, where are you located, and how much does Spring mix cost you?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 8, 2010)

My local stores sells some, I price it every so often it is about 2 bucks a bag. There are some benefits to living in california.


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 8, 2010)

I get the 1lb box for $4.99

The bags are usually about 5oz here, more than $2.50 a bag.

There is very little in it that I can get separately.

Radicchio is $5.99 lb, here.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Dec 8, 2010)

i think it is around 2.50 a bag when i buy it here, but between that and the other greens i feed, i only go through about a bag every 5-7 days, plus i only have 2 torts...


----------



## DeanS (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't use Spring Mix per se. I use Santa Barbara Mix (endive, escarole and radicchio ONLY...no lettuces at all). It's packaged by Ready Pac and I buy it at Smart and Final for $5.99 (2 pound bag).


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the list from "Earthbound farm organic" which is what I have at my store.


Ingredients: Organic baby lettuces (red & green romaine, red & green oak leaf, lollo rosa, tango), organic red & green chard, organic mizuna, organic arugula, organic frisÃƒÂ©e, organic radicchio


I can buy romaine and radicchio separately, but they don't carry the rest of it.





DeanS said:


> I don't use Spring Mix per se. I use Santa Barbara Mix (endive, escarole and radicchio ONLY...no lettuces at all). It's packaged by Ready Pac and I buy it at Smart and Final for $5.99 (2 pound bag).



Well, I can get endive and escarole (most times) for $1.49 - $1.99 a head.

They vary in size but I am guessing close to lb each.

Same with what they call dandelion greens here (not sure exactly what they really are)

But, I have to ask them to order them. They usually get them in within 2 days.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 8, 2010)

CGKeith said:


> Same with what they call dandelion greens here (not sure exactly what they really are)



Chicory


----------



## abra (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not sure how much the spring mix is because I didn't go with my mom to get it but I just got him a big thing of Kale for like $1.50 which should last my one tort about a week or two  I told my mom and she said vegies like lettuces and stuff are cheap here


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 8, 2010)

kyryah said:


> CGKeith said:
> 
> 
> > Same with what they call dandelion greens here (not sure exactly what they really are)
> ...



See, that is just confusing because they label the "endive chicory", like it is a cross. ???????

I don't know what I'm getting now.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 8, 2010)

Endive is a type of chicory. Same genus. The "dandelion leaf" variety is also chicory. If I remember correctly, frisee, radichio, and sugarloaf are all chicory also.


----------



## Angi (Dec 8, 2010)

I pay $3.39 for a 1 lb. container of organic spring mix. I go through about 2 a week, but we eat it too. Costco has a huge container, it must be about 3 or 5 lbs. for i think $4.00 something. I don't buy it because it goes bad too fast. I mostly give them what we eat and stuff I grow. Then I buy some extra stuff that just they eat. This week I bought a cactus pad and a pumpkin. Together ther didn't cost much more than $ 1.00. My torts are little though, so they don't eat tons of food.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2010)

Costco sells the pound in a plastic tub (clam shell) for 3.89. Smart and Final has a pound in a bag for 3.89. My regular grocery store, Savemart, sells the clam shell for 5.89. The Santa Barbara mix at Smart and Final comes in a 2lb bag and sells for 5.89.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2010)

I occasionally use the Costo spring mix, $4.60 for 1 lb. or the 2 lb. SB mix from Smart and Final for 5 or 6 bucks. Mostly I try to use weeds and other stuff, but it depends on the time of year and how the rain has been. Nobody sells all the stuff that's in the Costco mix in my area. And plain radicchio is 6 bucks for a tiny little head.

Its all good for variety, and very convenient for feeding lots of little ones, but I try to not rely on it too much.


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got them as low as $2.79 at the Costco right here.... I think right now, it's just short of $4 (price varies with seasons). I have a wholesale food account (talk about jumping through hoops) that I get 3 pounds bags of it for a little over $8, same mix as Costco. Other greens are significantly cheaper. I still get spring mix at Costco a lot because I like the plastic boxes it comes in. I use them for lotsa other stuff, and I'm at Costco once a week anyways.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 8, 2010)

3 lbs for $6.00.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 8, 2010)

$2 for 5 oz at Trader Joe's or $4-5? at Costco for a pound. For two humans and a tortoise we almost go through a pound a week. For us single tort owners and similar, the variety/cost with spring mix is awesome. I also buy 1-2 other greens a week that aren't in spring mix, usually stuff higher in oxalic acid. For someone who owns a ton of torts, then yes since you buy many heads of greens a week you can get variety for cheaper since you need a lot. I only buy organic, but with spring mix around me, it's either only available in organic, or its the same price. Drives up the price of bunches of greens to double though ($3/head for stuff like dandelion and mustard greens).


----------



## Angi (Dec 8, 2010)

Huh....I just looked at the my sping mix and it is only 5oz.
Do you guys try to buy organic?


----------



## Edna (Dec 9, 2010)

No Costco, no Sam's, no Walmart, no Whole Foods. At the local chain grocery (thank goodness they're here!) I could by the small tub of spring mix for 3.99, or the big tub for 5.99. I've thrown a lot of that stuff away! Sometimes they have Arugula in the small tub for 3.99. Usually they have collards, turnip greens, or mustard by the bunch for 1.49. I buy Romaine for us, so that's in the fridge. We just go to the store on truck days, see what they have, and buy whatever looks the best. I'm growing my own chickory, too, enough for snacks and a little variety.


----------



## Michael Bird (Dec 9, 2010)

Several stores in my area (Walmart, Costco, Winco, and two local grocery chains) carry various brands of Spring Mix. They all charge $2.50 to $3.00 for a 5 ounce bag, and $5.99 for a 1 pound tub. My adult (not sure on the age) Jordanian Greek will go through a 1 pound tub of Spring Mix in about two weeks with other greens and vegetables like squash added in on a regular basis. I don't like the stuff myself so I always look through the shelf to find a tub that has an expiration date at least two weeks away. I can't always find one, though, and if I can't then I'll buy a small bag (or something else) to keep her happy until I can get a new tub with a good date on it.


----------

